# DIY pallet coffee table GLOWING



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

since this is my first post in this forum here is a quick introduction about myself:

I am an 36 years old electronics engineer living in southern Germany.
In my rare spare time I do some woodworking, especially making furnitures for my home.
I am into woodworking since about 8 years.

Funnily, I found this forum because I saw my "DIY Interactive candy launching catapult for Kids !" video has been shared here. I am glad you like it

I just have finished my latest project, so I thought this also could be interesting for you 

In youtube just search for "_hHHh5abvD8" or "DIY pallet coffee table GLOWING !" for the video how I built it.

(sadly I am not yet allowed to post links, so you ve to go the manual way  Maybe someone with permission can do that for me in a reply..thanks)

Hope you like it.

Greets
Daniel


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You made a rustic pallet look good as a piece of furniture. Seems as though pallet furnishings are quite popular these days. A search on the internet reveals a lot of it being made. A good start for furnishing your place and learning woodworking skills.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum 

Nice job on the coffee table  I like leds too and use them on occasion


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum. Danieö


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Danieo.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Danieo.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Daniel.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I just watched the video Daniel . Thanks for sharing , I think that turned out really well .
I own a Festool tracksaw also , and find it very handy at times . I see you put yours to good use , especially seeing as you don't have your table saw yet .


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Danieö
Totally AWSOME you did a great job. Welcome to the forum will be looking for more of your posts.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Daniel80 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> since this is my first post in this forum here is a quick introduction about myself:
> 
> ...


Daniel this is a great first post. Thanks


----------



## Trujeepr (Dec 17, 2016)

That's cool Daniel, the LEDs makes as a night light too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Trujeepr said:


> That's cool Daniel, the LEDs makes as a night light too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing , would work great as a night light . Welcome to the forum Trujeepr if I haven't already . 
A first names always nice


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

A marvelous work with electronic touch! Congrats and welcome the forum!
sid.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Just watched your video and I really like what you have done with something that normally languishes in a trucking yard or warehouse. This would be a great way to start up a little business and recycle wood that would normally be left to rot. Well done Daniel on the job done and repurposing the pallets.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for the en"light"ening photo.


----------



## Trujeepr (Dec 17, 2016)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I was thinking the same thing , would work great as a night light . Welcome to the forum Trujeepr if I haven't already .
> A first names always nice


My real name is Chuck

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys,

thanks very much for your kind welcome, it really feels great finding people having the same attitude.
Also thanks for inserting the link.

This project really felt like a stress test for me because refurbishing the pallets alone took me about 4 days.
I had to replace so many parts of em, aligning the edges and sanding for days...

In the mean time I doubted if this could have a happy ending, putting this into my living room 
But in the end I can tell I am quite satisfied with it..

The LED light creates a cozy atmosphere especially if the room is slightly darkened.
I ultimately wanted to avoid having a power cord laying around the floor and it turned out that a powerbank does a great job.

I varnished ( omg please tell me the right english term for this ) all surfaces about 3 to 4 times.

I used an urethane modified alkyd resin for the first time and it turned out to be a great coating.
It produces a shiny look on the table top with resistance to all common liquids.


Thanks for your kind comments.


Daniel


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I just watched the video Daniel . Thanks for sharing , I think that turned out really well .
> I own a Festool tracksaw also , and find it very handy at times . I see you put yours to good use , especially seeing as you don't have your table saw yet .


Yes, I think the TS55 is an excellent saw, but you are always up to manual measurements (which takes so much time) this means no real repeatability is given here... But for at least 2000 bugs (I think this is the lower limit for a table saw for building furnitures) I can build many furnitures 
For cutting small stripes I have built two small tables which I can attach to my workbench in three positions to have an equal surface for the guide rail (in the video at 7:27 and 8:15).
But in overall I can live with the combination of the TS55 and my Makita LS1018 Miter saw...


Greets
Daniel


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Daniel , I didn't want to hijack your thread ,but I wanted to show you a pic of an idea I implemented for the mirror in my gym .
It looked kinda boring , so I added 1/2" lexan around the perimeter behind the mirror .
There's led strips around the inside edge and a controller . I put a piece of 1/2" white tape over the top since , this way the light looks more even now .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Here's another pic at a later date with the top not as prevalent. I am going to add more led strips and lexan to the weight racks in the future . No point stopping now lol


----------



## Kate396 (Mar 22, 2017)

This is a nice job.


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Kate396 said:


> This is a nice job.


Thanks


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

good job on the table, now just make some matching coasters...


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

comp56 said:


> good job on the table, now just make some matching coasters...


Omg  awesome !!!

Could be difficult to get it glowing


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Daniel80 said:


> Omg  awesome !!!
> 
> Could be difficult to get it glowing


Battery power with micro pressure switch to turn it on!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Daniel that's a great project. That pallet never looked so good.


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

MEBCWD said:


> Daniel that's a great project. That pallet never looked so good.



Thanks Mike, really appreciate your comment thanks. :smile:


----------

